# Sagwa (fluffy cat!!!!)



## Meowow (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a cat, Sagwa. She is super fluffy! She is a seal point Himalayan. Sweetest little kitty! looks can be deceiving. Sagwa is rather quit skinny, but her fluff makes her look fat. She is 6 pounds and I love her so much...
I had her since I was 3
She was born the day before 9/11
Cool, right?
I am new to this website, so I do not know how to post photos from my picture library (upload file) because it asks for a url. As soon as I figure this all out, I will post pictures of her.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

She sounds adorable!!


----------



## Meowow (Jan 6, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww I like himilayans! They're like super fluffy siamese cats! ^_^


----------



## Meowow (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah lol 
http://youtu.be/6s5PwEl1Ygs


----------

